

Which CSS3 vendor prefixes are still required? - baptou12
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14212287/which-css3-vendor-prefixes-are-still-required

======
nailer
You shouldn't ever have to think about this as a regular web developer -
autoprefixer (which plugs into gulp or grunt) takes care of adding (or not
adding) prefixes based on your browser support rules.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Emphatic agreement. Autoprefixer is really very good. If you're not using it
yet, you should look into it.

